# Jack (toy poodle) and Joie (yorkie poo)



## JulieLovesJack (Oct 10, 2008)

They are half brothers (same father) and they do very well living in same house


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Your little guys are very cute! :smile:


----------

